
The Head Girl Syndrome - kal31dic
https://iqpersonalitygenius.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-head-girl-syndrome-opposite-of.html
======
mannykannot
This may be very unfair, but I get the impression that this was written by a
self-diagnosed genius who feels that genius doesn't get the respect it
deserves (I didn't check, but it was written by a guy, right?)

~~~
kixiQu
Reminds one a bit of those Facebook memes saying that messy handwriting is a
sign of higher intelligence...

------
terminalcommand
Reminds me of the bipolar lisp programmer.
[http://www.shenlanguage.org/lambdassociates/htdocs/blog/bipo...](http://www.shenlanguage.org/lambdassociates/htdocs/blog/bipolar.htm)

